# Cryorig Ola Mini ITX Case release date?



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi,
Anyone knows when the Ola case from Cryorig will be released?.
I love it and I want one.


----------



## notb (Mar 27, 2017)

I find this case fairly ugly and pointless.
Apple did it first on large scale and they've really polished the visuals (and the internal design as well).

Simple fact is: most cases are fairly revolting visually and this Ola perfectly fits.
And it's way too tall, possibly not very stable.
Do case designers have a life outside of computing? Children, pets? Do they drink from time to time and break something as a result of temporary clumsiness? 

The other case being released - Taku - is a different story. The overall design is much better and simpler, it's practical and so on. But then I look closely and it has wooden legs! Why?!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 28, 2017)

I think its neat. Especially since it can hold a GTX1080 sized card but neat is about the only thing I can say. I'd not want it on my desk.


----------



## Dethroy (Mar 28, 2017)

I prefer the A4-SFX. Will order myself one when the next batch is available.


----------

